# HELP!!! WTF is this light? - Calling all sherlock holmes wannabee's!



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

Can anybody explain to me what the ceiling cluster/light/angled slots cluster is about? I have been racking my brains trying to work out just WTF this thing is. All I can work out is that it is some kind of projector onto the lower central part of the windscreen... but nothing is projected and I can only see it when the windscreen is misted up at night.

I looked on the net for "weird projector thing on skyline ceiling" but didn't find anything. I also checked the instruction book, but I don't know the Japanese is for "strange light that doesn't do anything". There weren't any pictures of it though.

What is it? How do I use it? Driving me crazy!


Thanks!

Tim


BTW its a '95 R33 GTR


----------



## Stonie (Dec 31, 2006)

Got any picture's??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody explain to me what the ceiling cluster/light/angled slots cluster is about? I have been racking my brains trying to work out just WTF this thing is. All I can work out is that it is some kind of projector onto the lower central part of the windscreen... but nothing is projected and I can only see it when the windscreen is misted up at night.
> 
> ...



dude

on my 95 r33 gtr, front light cluster has two map lights, nothing else

centre light is just a single light

post a pic!

email to mookistar @ yahoo.com if you can't host

mook


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll post pics if you want. This isn't a standard item then?

I have the two lights in the front and the courtesy light in the back and between them is this big cluster, runs about half meter from the front seats down to the back seats.

The cluster has slots in it at an angle so that you can't easy see in, except if you put your head up against it. Inside I can see what looks like a mirror and prisms with a red light and a green light. Kinda difficult to explain, so I'll get some pics up in the morning.

The light shines towards the windscreen, but cannot be seen from outside unless you get down low and look over the bonnet. It seems to be wanting to project onto the windscreen, lower middle.

Strange.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

aaarrrghhh, the suspense hurts, go get pics now!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

does it have anything to do with this?


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

^LOL!

Sorry to keep you in suspense! Here are the pics.

The control area with on/off switch and brightness dial has NISSAN embossed onto it which makes me think its a standard/option part.

Running the length of the interior pretty much:


Looking down the slots:


In the dark, this area of windscreen seems to be the target:



Anybody else got one of these? Anybdoy know what it is?

Cheers!

Tim


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no idea what that is but it looks kinda freaky enough for everyone to want one :chuckle: 
I'll wait for the people in the know to tell us what it is opcorn:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok that is freaking me out now! What the hell is it?

After you first posts i thought it was one of the optional extra de-humidifiers but i don't think it is now.

Perhaps this is one off the "Nissan Battlestar Galactica" Options list


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

is it not to stop headlight glair ??

i know that truck drivers sometimes fit a red light behind them shining out the window it somehow stops glar from oncoming lights


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bump

c'mon peeps we need to know!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

never seen anything like that....looks like a strange growth

air purifier maybe?? No idea....but very curious!!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe some kind of shift/rev light heads up display?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you tried holding a peice of paper in front of it when it get dark?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

looks cool, i want one!


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are some more pictures taken just now in the dark.

The first I positioned the camera on the dash as close to the windscreen as possible and looking backwards. Nothing but a bright light to see.


Then I got out and had a look from the front of the car, I could only see the light by looking up the bonnet with my head down by the grille.


When I got up I noticed that the light was reflected by the bonnet at about the same height as may be viewed by a car in front. Some kind of light to shine into a slow moving road hog? When the side lights were on though I could no longer see the mystery light, and its not visible in daylight so this idea is garbage.


The light is aimed so that it just misses the read view mirror as seen here. My hand is right up against the mirro, just in front.


Finally, with some black paper against the outside window there is nothing projected onto the windscreen. In this pic you can JUST about make out the curve of the dash in the reflection.



This thing is a mystery to us all it seems!!!!

Somebody, somewhere must know of it...


Cheers

Tim


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, and I had a look at removing it, but it is bolted through the head liner. I may be able to remove the bolts, but it will probably damage the slits. I definatly will not be able to re-attach it without removing the head liner. There are two screws on the switch/dial panel which I will remove in the daylight to see if I can see anything in there.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this is by far the best thread ive seen on here in months

collectivly we must solve this!

copying it to the Skyline chit chat section for more views....


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you think it might be something for smokers to filter the air?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

with lights in it?

surely the Aircon does that?

its gotta be some sort of

a.) radar jammer
b.) HUD
c.) alien heat ray


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

This is seriously doing my head in. We are on a need to know basis and I NEED to know!!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

does it have some kind of name, serial number or any kind of marking on it? I cant find it in the Service manual


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a box screwed to my under dash with a red light on it that was to do with Toll road charging in Japan.Yours could be the delux version.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Me personally would have had a screw driver to it and stripped it bare just out of curiousity:thumbsup: with things like that attached to to the ceiling it would be even more tempting, somebody must know?
Delux Hair dryer possibly!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

My money's on it being some sort of police light or similar.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Take it apart and see!


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I took the thing apart this morning and made myself late for work! and we're still none the wiser. 

This is the Nissan switch panel, and with the panel removed. There is no identifiable serial numbers/part numbers anywhere.


I was able to prize off the panel with slots in and have a look around in there, I can see the lights clearer and what looks like more mirrors and prisms.


The lights may be filtered through glass, looks like the glass dots you get around the rear window/heater maybe?


Next step when I have more time is to see if I can remove the thing from the roof now I can get to the bolts.

Cheers


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

A few good ideas, but none really make sense.

a.) radar jammer - _*Made by Nissan?*_
b.) HUD - _Best suggestion so far, but its far to dim._
c.) alien heat ray - _unlikely, but VERY cool if it is_
d.) Toll road charging in Japan - _unless the sensors are in the ground and only work in pitch blackness, it won't work._
e.) some sort of police light or similar *- Made by Nissan?*


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

what do the controls do? There is a switch that looks to be an on/off button? And there is the scroll wheel. What does that do? Intensity of light or angle of it? 

The red and green colours strike me as some sort of visual aid. They are the colours used in 3D glasses........


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe its some sort of air IONISER/purification system using light technology  

They use a similar light technology to purify water as a last treatment before it hits the sea by using ultra-violet & for years they have been selling IONISERS to combat smoke, smells & pet odours in your house so why not a combination unit for your car !?!!

God knows we all know how much the Japanese smoke in their cars. You should have seen the state of my interior when it was first imported as I had to have it steam cleaned due to the amount of *** butts, ash & paper in there.
Looking at the vents on it maybe it takes the air in through there, especially when your smoking & passes it through IONISERS & the light filters pushing cleaner air out the back for circulation. Useful when Mr Japanese chain smoker has his windows closed, especially when the air-con is on or something.

Have I cracked it opcorn:


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Maybe its some sort of air IONISER/purification system using light technology
> 
> They use a similar light technology to purify water as a last treatment before it hits the sea by using ultra-violet & for years they have been selling IONISERS to combat smoke, smells & pet odours in your house so why not a combination unit for your car !?!!
> 
> ...



It was a good idea Speed Merchant, but the "ionisers" are in the front of the unit behind glass. 

The scroll wheel controls the intensity of the light, and the light source is just behind the circuit board. There is a mirror at the back end of the unit which reflects the light out the slots. The slots we can see the light coming out of are the only way in/out for air so air purifier/ioniser seems unlikely.

Good idea though!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

it's a map light


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just seen this thread. Did a bit of a search and preliminary findings below:

These use red and green lights in them:
“Œ‹ž—¬�s’Ê�u
CEATEC JAPAN 2006 - Visitor Page
CEATEC JAPAN 2006 - Detailed Exhibitor information - SENSIO

Please don't ask difficult questions like, "What does it actually do?"


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> it's a map light


as can be seen here : PACE NOTES LIGHT 150 TURN R2 + Test DB's RED ROAD BOOK LIGHT

what I use in my rally car - and from the pics supplied looks like same type of light


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for an answer to this. Should be easy enough to find out if its a Nissan part surely?? Does anyone have a definative list of options when new?
Sorry I cant be of any help but I'm intrigued by the 'prisms' inside. Sounds very hi-tech:squintdan 

TT


----------



## Superted (Jul 31, 2006)

A bit of a random stab in the dark here....

But could it be to prevent glare from the rear view mirror, from other cars at night??


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Its not some sort of crude proxity garage door opener is it


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

My BMW has this red ambiant light that shines down on everything....you can buy a green filter for it too...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Perhaps they were going to mod your car like these trucks but never finished










or, my best guess, in Japan trucks have red and green lights on top, for what reasons (cargo?) IDK. Perhaps they fitted the lights inside rather than on your roof. That is all I could come up with. Does it produce any heat? Maybe it is a de-icer of phenominal proportions, melting ice in nanosecond.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

ChristianR seemed quite positive but then are you saying it was used as a rally car :runaway:


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

More good ideas thankyou eveybody, but again none of them fit this thing.

Thrust: Birds that analyse your driving and turn lights red or green? Only the Japanese...

Map light would be good, except it is shining onto the windscreen, and is far to faint to see anything. It is only about as bright as one of those red led computer mouse lights, bright closeup, but there just isn't enough power to illuminate more than a few inches clearly. 

The light cannot be seen in the rear view mirror in normal driving position, and the beam does miss the rear view mirror perfectly (as seen in one of the pictures). Good idea though.

Garage door opener, the light can bee seen from the end of the bonnet so in theory you can follow that angle down and onto a theoretical embedded sensor, but surely it would be better to put the light in the bumper, or be a bit smaller. I also doubt that it would work during the day because of the brightness.

It does not produce any detectable heat, and it only shines on a small portion of the window, not even in the drivers field of view.


I'm going to try and remove the whole thing when I get back from work, maybe the innards can help.

Tim


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

perhaps the last fellow to own the car decided to have some fun with the next British owner, and wired up some random LEDs and is now getting quite a chuckle out of us westerners trying to puzzle this one out


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

*BIG update with LOTS of pictures!!!*

Well, I took the cover off when I got back from work, and found that everything was still under wraps. The headlining has been cut away, you can see where it was marked out. It has been done very professionally. Still no observed part numbers. The unit is bolted to the actual roof of the car.


Does that mirror look adjustable?


Looks like High Voltage to me.


Wrestled with the head liner to get the unit out to get a better look.



Taking the thing apart, I could remove the big box...


To reveal a Halogen Spotlight...!


The box contained a series of mirrors and a slide.



The circuit board closeup. I checked the number on the chip and it is an inverter circuit. There are only three connectors on the board - one power, one to the controls and the other to the light. 


Back inside the car, showing the roof and panels. It seems to be a factory fit.


Back in and working again. 



I cleaned the mirror because it was thick with dust. Maybe this will increase the light intensity. The whole unit is coated with optical quality matte back paint - which isn't cheap. 

While reinstalling I noticed on the cover of the unit A PART NUMBER!!!!!! TK-200 ABS. I'm guessing that ABS is the plastic type, so TK-200 must be the part. Can't find it on Google though.

NO idea what this is but it was factory installed and made with quality parts. This thing wasn't cheap whatever it is!!

As the tree said to the lumberjack: "I'm Stumped!"


Cheers

Tim


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a weird pseudo-holographic projector setup to project an image of a stylised cylinder in front of you whilst driving, of course.

Next!

:thumbsup: 

(Okay, maybe not, but whatever it is it's odd. Nothing good will come of it. Take it out back and shoot it.)


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That actually doesn't sound too far off. Looks like it is a projector of some kind. Are you able to replace the pic of the cylinder with anything else and have it display?


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

just read the thread and got to say stumped,

maybee you got the origanal pimpdaddy mobile.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

You should get a photo of the rear of that circuit board, and stick copies on a electronics forum, see if any boffins can work out what the circuit is intended to do.


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

All i can think of is that it is a projector.
check the car for a socket to connect a dvd player or something.

the reason i say projector is because as someone said about 3D that projectors project in 3d red and green light.

worth ago.

and would be pretty cool


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Actually, I read that the Japanese (along with several other Eastern societies) have a prevalence towards the red end of the visible spectrum and can therefore suffer from colour blindness at the other end of the spectrum to a certain degree. As I understand it, a green/red colour blindness is quite a common kind of colour blindness (although don't know if that's the case for Japanese people).

I wonder if this unit is designed to project a faint red and/or green light onto the windscreen to enhance the coloured light that the driver finds it hard to see? Maybe enable a colour blinded driver to differentiate a red STOP light from a green GO light? Does the scroll switch change the light from red tinted to green at all? Maybe allowing the user to select the most appropriate setting to cater for his own personal vision problem?

Don't know enough to say for definite and am finding it difficult to search using babelfish / Japanese search engines!!


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Holy FCUK he has a fcuking mother-ship locator on his roof!
We are all DOOMED, DOOMED, DOOMED, in a Scottish accent.
Don't panic don't panic don't panic, Mr Mainwearing.
WTF!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Best thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!

Way better than the wifes soaps.

Cant wait for the outcome but I feel Jim's explanation sounds quite plausible.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

plug a dvd player and put a film in it and we will get the popcorn ready.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok I actually have a good idea now what this is.....?
I think it is an early 'self-drive' technology, for toll roads perhaps?
My brother is something of a computer/software/design pain in the ass, and we have spent the last 1/2 hour intellectually dissecting this.
Things that are VERY relevant are this, the build quality, this is no boys whim, the 3d effect, that cylinder leaning forward and left, with gradation, I bet there were a few cars kitted like this with receivers on the bumpers.
I find all this stuff a great insight into how now day to day number plate recognition software has developed, I understand the cylinder and it's inclination.
This has given me a huge insight into how these software systems have developed, and I hope a clear way of dicking with them, thank you.
For you it has no point, but it shows how hard it is to establish datums in a computer program that allows what looks like distinction and thought, than can be totally fubar'd by using something other than an x/y axis or fonts for displaying your number....
Andy.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

andy42uk said:


> Ok I actually have a good idea now what this is.....?
> I think it is an early 'self-drive' technology, for toll roads perhaps?
> My brother is something of a computer/software/design pain in the ass, and we have spent the last 1/2 hour intellectually dissecting this.
> Things that are VERY relevant are this, the build quality, this is no boys whim, the 3d effect, that cylinder leaning forward and left, with gradation, I bet there were a few cars kitted like this with receivers on the bumpers.
> ...


But why would you have the unit inside the car? Makes no sense - it'd all be fitted on the front bumper with just a beeper or small control unit in the car. Plus it'd use radar not fuzzy red/green light...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I HAVE TO KNOW WHAT THIS IS.... 

BEST THREAD ON GTR.CO.UK EVER OF ALL TIME AND EVER WILL BE.

I did read something about Nissan producing a system whereby the cars would interact with the traffic lights, but it seems that this wouldnt be using other coloured lights, more radio signals....

I am colourblind and I have never heard of anything like this.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone tried asking Miguel at Newera? He seems like a switched-on kinda chap...

He's also in Japan and has contacts which might explain this.

Just a thought....

TT


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it some kind of hologram projector?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Aphid said:


> Is it some kind of hologram projector?



Reminds me of this clip :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

PMSL, thats brilliant!!

TT


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

The serial number on this chip,

ImageShack - Hosting :: p4250769ya7.jpg


says its a hex schmitt inverter made by toshiba.

An inverter allows the 12 or 24 volt (battery) DC power available in an automobile to supply AC power to operate equipment that is normally supplied from a mains power source.





CMOS DIGITAL INTEGRATED CIRCUIT SILICON MONOLITHIC 



http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components/Datasheet/TC74HC14DS.pdf


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

incredible developments there guys

perhaps someone who's in contact with the Japanese GTROC could ask?

John, scott, Moley?

mook


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

*BY JOE I THINK I HAVE IT*

Ok, I was only messing around in my last thread but after looking into it I think that I could be right in saying that it’s a 3D image projector. Why do I say this? Because I was looking at this thread and thinking that threes GOT to be something missing. then I saw the image below and they kinda reminded me of a pair of 3D glasses you know, the kind you get at the Cinema

]

A 3D holographic projector would make sense as it uses red+blue or red+green colours to project an image. It uses a Halogen Bulb and it uses mirrors to reflect the image onto the dashboard! All you need to see it is 3D glasses.

What you need to do is to see if there is a video cable going to the back of your head unit. Or to some other location in your car. That would suggest that the previous owner had a TV/DVD Head unit or box of some sort. If so, That would mean that the driver could watch a DVD (e.g. Shreak 3D) On his dashbord!!!:clap: 

That would mean that this is the button to switch on the projector and on the right is the button to change the sharpness


But then I could be wrong


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

There's nothing really special; a PSU to drive the lamp (possibly with some sort of dimming control), a changeable slide currently with a cylinder on, and a set of mirrors/filters(?) to provide two beams of light.

By the looks of things there's nothing to move the cylinder image around, nor is there anything to act as an LCD screen or anything so video could be projected.

My previous guess still stands, although i am completely at a loss as to why you'd want such a thing...


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Projectors dont use LCD screens. they project onto any blank white surface. A sheet of A4 would probably do in this case.

Lonewolf, Whats that dangling wire for?


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

That dangling wire was where the on/off and brightness controls plug in. I unplugged it to remove the cover.

I would love this to be some sort of holographic dvd projection cinema display, but there is nothing to project apart from that slide.

The circuit board is purely power conversion and voltage regulation. There are only three cables. One from the main vehicle loom, red and black, = power. There is the one for the switch/dimmer and the other goes to the lamp. There are no other external connectors. There is no camera/lcd anywhere, this will only shine the lamp through the slide and create a red/green image.

By the time the light passes out the slots it is to diffused to create a noticeable cylinder pattern, its just an orangery glow on white paper. By the time the paper is on the windscreen it barely illuminates as the beam is spread over a large area. Maybe there is a lens missing or something? Who knows.


Regards

Tim


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I should also point out that the slide isn't really changeable. To get to it I had to remove the cover, undo 4 bolts and remove the thing from the roof, then undo 5 screws on the top side (nearest the roof) before I could get the 'box' off to gain access to the slide. It took about 45 minutes to do that.


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

Aphid said:


> Projectors dont use LCD screens.


It would need something to generate an image to project the light through, whether this is an LCD display or CRT display. The electronics in the photographs are nowhere near complex enough to be a '3d projector' even if such a thing existed.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

spooky goings on in that car !!!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh well guess i was wrong:chuckle:

But i still cant help thinking there could be a bit missing


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

lol at this thread...

i can see this going to last right into the summer....


think an admin should make it into a competition.. whoever finds out what it is gets free entry into a show or something lol...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Aha.

I think I've got it.

This has been bugging the hell out of me for the last day or so so have been doing alot of reading and think I've figured it out.

It takes the human eye a short time to get accustomed to low light levels. The receptors in the human eye that are used in the dark are highly sensitive to light - have you ever crawled out of bed in the middle of the night because you're dying for the loo and without a thought flicked the bathroom light on? Yep - squinting and blinking and lots of AARGGHing - then you flick the light back off. But by then you've lost your 'night vision' and you're almost blind in the dark.

Same thing happens when some muppet leaves their main beam on and it flashes across your face when night driving - you can't see diddly squat afterwards.

Well imagine you're on your own driving on a motorway and need to check your map to see what junction you're coming off at. Turning on a white courtesy/map reading light and then looking at the map in the light will result in you losing a substantial portion of your ability to see in the dark, as the white light is reflected off the map. However if the light you use is red this doesn't badly compromise your night vision (it's why armed forces use red lights at night as a) they can still see in the dark afterwards, and b) the light isn't easily visible to possible enemy forces). So using a red light to read pace notes is fine, as these are written in dark ink on white paper (and the red light won't dazzle the driver next to the navigator or prevent the navigator from then being able to see outside the car) BUT.... a map has markings in many colours, some of which would not be clearly visible in pure red light. Now, here you have a red light with green mixed in, which produces a yellow light with a red tinge. Still easy on the eye but you'll be able to see red map markings too in that light.

Right. Now we move onto polarised light. This is light where the light waves vibrate in one plane only as opposed to the multi-directional vibrations of normal rays. Polarisation is a natural effect produced by some reflecting surfaces, such as glass, water, polished wood, etc., but can also be simulated by placing a special screen in front of the light source. When a polarising filter is placed in front of a light source it can eliminate undesirable reflections from a subject such as water, glass, or other objects with shiny surfaces. Whether it's the coloured filters or the mirrors inside it, it's a pretty safe bet that the light emitted into the cabin is polarised.

Now look at the direction of the light. It's not aimed in that particular direction in order to shine on the screen or dash per se. I think it's directed as it is so that there is a beam of light that passes alongside the side of the driver's head - so whenever they pick up a map and hold it at head height so that they can glance at it without really taking their eyes off the road then the light is in exactly the right position, illuminating the map.

Because it's polarised, when there's no map in the beam of light it won't reflect off the screen or dash and dazzle the driver. Because of it's colour it won't mean that after a glance at a map illuminated by the light the driver won't be able to see clearly in the dark. Because it's angled as it is the light won't blind the driver in the rear view mirror, not really be visible to other drivers.

There ya go. That's my two penn'orth


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

And the slide of the cylinder???

I'm not so sure they'd go to all the trouble to get a red/green light. All you'd need would be a light source and a red/green filter. No need for the mirrors etc. or the cylinder slide IMHO.

Holding a map up to the windscreen to read it sounds pretty dangerous too.

Jury still out? opcorn:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

ru' said:


> And the slide of the cylinder???
> 
> I'm not so sure they'd go to all the trouble to get a red/green light. All you'd need would be a light source and a red/green filter. No need for the mirrors etc. or the cylinder slide IMHO.
> 
> ...


Slide of the cylinder - it's just a masked filter to change the shape of the light beam so that there's no light scatter inside the unit. That would also explain why the matt black optical paint was used on the interior of the unit - to ensure that the polarisation of the light wasn't compromised by scattered rays bouncing around off reflective interior surfaces...?

The fact of the matter is that a lone driver WILL need to refer to either a map or directions at some point, and may not have the luxury of being able to pull over and check. The safest way to do that would be to be able to glance at the directions/map and still have you peripheral vision on the road ahead. To do that you would need to raise your document (be it directions or map) to eye level, off to the side of your head (obviously not right in front of you - bit to dangerous!!), so you'd need a light that projects from behind you, forwards. Exactly like this one does. Furthermore, you'd need a a filter/mirror set up in order to achieve polarisation of the light, and you'd need the light to be PROJECTED rather than just cast (i.e. you need a parabolic dished bulb - like the halogen lamp - rather than just a plain bulb). To fit the unit incorporating those components in the rear of the car would seriously compromise headroom in back. The only real section of the cabin roof where you don't expect a human head to be or move through is the centre, in the front half of the cabin. So logically you'd want to try and site the projector unit there. But you wouldn't get the light in the right place, at the right angle - so the best solution is the have the unit there and a slim projection chamber run along the roof and a mirror at the rear to redirect the light. All works rather neatly IMHO and I can't imagine a neater, more space-efficient solution.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey, Jim

Thats the most convincing theory yet and I can't find fault with your argument. I will head out to the country tonight and test this theory!


Tim


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Cool  Let us know how it fairs, eh?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Jim27 said:


> Slide of the cylinder - it's just a masked filter to change the shape of the light beam ....













I can't see why they'd use this as a masking filter. Also the fact there are no lenses to focus the beam strikes me as a bit odd.

It's odd that all the things are properly fixed in apart from the cylinder slide which is clipped in, suggesting it could be changed for other slides?

Also odd is the mirror arrangement.

To get a polarised beam of red/green light you'd need a light source (like the bulb in this thing), a polarising filter (which would look a bit like a bit of glass, maybe with a slight tint), a bit of green glass and a bit of red glass.

Possibly the mirrors are so they can have one red output and one green one - this reminds me more of the lights ships have to show (port and starboard, red and green) than anything else but of course that doesn't help with a car!

Please dont take this as a dissing to your idea; I'm just thinking it through.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PACE NOTES LIGHT 150 TURN R2 + Test DB's RED ROAD BOOK LIGHT


jim looks right to me


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

ru' said:


> Please dont take this as a dissing to your idea; I'm just thinking it through.


Absolutely no offence taken matey  If it weren't for intelligent disagreements and discussions this forum wouldn't be even half what it is


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Jim27 said:


> Absolutely no offence taken matey  If it weren't for intelligent disagreements and discussions this forum wouldn't be even half what it is


To be honest you're the only person who has come up with a plausible reason so far!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> PACE NOTES LIGHT 150 TURN R2 + Test DB's RED ROAD BOOK LIGHT
> 
> 
> jim looks right to me


*cough* http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/667667-post34.html *cough* :wavey:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> *cough* http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/667667-post34.html *cough* :wavey:


:chuckle: 

Gotta give you first dibs on the credit there although it looked like an awfully complicated way to produce a note-reading light in the first instance. But credit where credit's due 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

That is the new Nissan-All-Colour-Kaleidoscopic-Emission-Radar or what is collectively known over in the far east as the NACKER

stick on the glasses you got from watching jaws3 and hoof it down the road whilst playing klax in glorious flys-eyes vision!!


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

ru' said:


> To be honest you're the only person who has come up with a plausible reason so far!


I agree...Its much better than what i came up with:thumbsup:


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

It's NOT a map light.

I have finally had chance to test this theory, and I can say that as a map light this is very impractical. The light is barely bright enough and is in totally the wrong position.

The light is bright enough when it leaves the slots, but by the time it reaches the mirror it would be too faint to see whilst driving. I have been outside for about 2 hours so my eyes were pretty accustomed to the light by then.

The beam of light is also far to narrow, it is like looking through a letterbox. The position of the dash and the windscreen rule out some kind of map holder there, as there is not enough space. 

The position of the beam of light is also wrong, you have to look up to see the map.

The mirror can be adjusted up and down, however you can't adjust it much or the light gets stopped by the slats and breaks up.

I used my proper camera (Canon 350d dSLR) for these pictures as it is far superior to the little one at low light levels and one thing I did notice on the pictures is that the green/red are split, not combined. The red only accounts for a small fraction of the beam.

Any more bright ideas?


Cheers

Tim


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I've been away for a few days and was hoping to return and find out what this thing is but it seems the mystery continues :sadwavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What is this ? ( not soarer related) - Toyota Imports Forum

Try these!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

So basically we still haven't worked out the cylon thing then


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Appears we are at a loss on this one...

I was so looking forward to finding out what it is! Guess we have some alien technology on our hands!

-Sayajin


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I think we need some inspiration here. Who ever figures it out correctly will win a FREE autographed picture of me standing next to my car. How about that? And no, I will not wear tights like Cem, I will be dressed in a shirt and jeans. I may even throw in something from Japan, what ever I can get at the 100 yen store, my choice. 

That being offered, let's try and wrap this up. So get out the Red Bull and put on your thinking caps, let's finish this.


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

it has to be some kinda early incar hud but its the image that it projects thats distracting me


----------



## Munkee Majic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Holographic Car Identification System*

I maybe deliriously tired but i stumbled upon this in google...

I wanna get banned, so I'm posting porn.

sorry not that one! that was a slightly different surf...

HoloCIS, Holographic Car Identification System, J.H. Tönnjes E.A....

_"For us, license plates are not just license plates, but official documents issued by governmental authorities.

Therefore, we attach our entire focus and interest on the development of high quality and security license .

The State of the Art car license plate is made of aluminium, covered with reflective sheeting including numerous security. Research and development in the field of optical security technology is continuously achieved by our exclusive co-operation with world leaders in holographic security products."_

maybe just to read number plates? Maybe jap fuzz motor? 

i dunno im off to surf me some p0rn...

good luck pep's! defo interesting though.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

chris_s said:


> it has to be some kinda early incar hud but its the image that it projects thats distracting me


Can't be a HUD. There's no focusing lense and the light is blurred, otherwise you'd clearly make out the shape and dots on the cylindrical mask thingy...


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I was just reading this:

"Blue light has what we call a very high diffuse density, which causes it to radiate outwards as opposed to forwards. What results is a wide glow of light outside the beam pattern that is blinding to motorists you share the road with. A blue HID bulb will produce color bleed around the headlight, around the objects it lights up, outside of the beam pattern, and around the cut off line. This is effect is known as "glare", and these illegal and improperly installed HID kits are the reason why HIDs get a bad wrap. As common evidence of glare, observe a traffic light at night in a dimly lit area. There is red light and green light. Red is opposite blue and green is next to blue, thus we can substitute green for blue. If you observe the aura, or glow, of light around a red light and compare it to that of a green light, you'll notice that the green light produces much more glare than red. Blue is even worse. Purple, the worst.

Here are some examples...










Above you are looking at two 8000K HID low beam and fog light kits installed on a GS300 (gs300). One of the foglights retains the orignal halogen bulb for comparison purposes.










What I'm trying to illustrate here is the glow of blue light (or glare) that radiates off 8000K bulbs. This glow breaks out of the beam pattern and blinds oncoming motorists. Also note how small the actual brightness gain is when you go from factory halogen to 8000K HID. Is it even worth your while?

Blue light also shifts the color hue of everything on the road to blue scale, which fatigues your eyes more than a standard halogen bulb, and it's brightness isn't that much of a marked improvement over a xenon-filled halogen bulb. As evidence of this blue eye fatigue, anyone in the Armed Forces, or anyone who is an astonomer/stargazer, knows to read maps and charts at night using a red light. This is because red light (on the opposite end of the visible light spectrum from blue) doesn't burn into your eyes and affect your night vision like blue light does. As an experiment, momentarily shine a red LED in one of your eyes and a blue LED in the other. Close both eyes and notice how the blue LED burns into your cornea a lot more than the red does. This is because blue light is higher energy and thus causes more strain and wear on the light receptors in your eyes than red light. Kind of like blasting your car stereo at 100db for half an hour straight would fatigue your ears."

Taken from: intellexual net · m k i v

I also found this from Hitachi Digital Media illustrating how their 










Look familiar? I'd say that if the light projected was meant for anything other than general illumination then there would definitely be some sort of focusing lense involved.

So a reasonable conclusion seems to be that this device is to provide projected (not cast) soft non-blue light either onto the dashboard or something at or around headheight in the centre of the cabin. Given the weak strength of the light I doubt it's to illuminate anything for someone outside the vehicle to see, so it has to be for the occupants - either the driver or passenger.

If it was for map-reading it seems awfully complicated, especially when you consider that the Skyline already has independent driver & passenger courtesy lights that do for map-reading...


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

couldnt it just be something simple like a mood changing lamp? the new mini r56 has a small muilty coloured lamp that can be changed smoothly through the colour chart, & funny enough you do look at it & go "ahhhhhhhh",


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

on a sunday night shift 10hrs in mind:chuckle:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Munkee,
One more post like that will be too many. :GrowUp:


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Interesting, have you tried to replace the halogen bulb?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

it looks suspiciously red... 

maybe the previous owner was a perv in the back seat :chuckle:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Not sure if its correct or not, but in the thread about the Hot Staff car that Newera have listed someone pointed out that it had the same box on the roof as the one we are discussing here. 
If you read the PDF for the Hot Staff car it describes it as an air purifier? Maybe Miguel could comment on this and if its the same as in the Hot Staff R33?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Not sure if its correct or not, but in the thread about the Hot Staff car that Newera have listed someone pointed out that it had the same box on the roof as the one we are discussing here.
> If you read the PDF for the Hot Staff car it describes it as an air purifier? Maybe Miguel could comment on this and if its the same as in the Hot Staff R33?


That would of been me :chuckle: lol cant see how that can purify air like that though but then again i wouldnt have a clue what it is . some 1 should know the answer!


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey, this thread is back! Still a mystery then.

I haven't changed the bulb, but even if it did need changing to increase brightness... what would it do? I'm just off to have a look at that Hot Staff thread.

Regards
Tim


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I think its a Gaydar !:chuckle: 
To stop you picking up trannys !
cheers cokey


----------



## zedman (Aug 5, 2007)

I've test driven a 97 Gts-t and it had this thing installed on the ceiling. The guy that owned it was told by the importer that it was a form of air purifier or something of the like. I'm in Australia also.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Maybe the clip in cylinder was some kind of air freshner refill thing? and the red/green light made the chemical react on the paper to freshen the air?


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

can someone post a link to the hot staff thingi pls i did a search and cant find it


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

This one?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...carlsberg-made-gt-rs-400r.html?highlight=400r


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

dope... looks like i got beat to it


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

theat 400r rep is stunning thanks for the link guys


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Right folks, might have most of the answer to this one at long last!!. Was looking on FAST at R33 bits and came across this:---









Looks like what were talking about. I see that there is some kind of 'screen' (KF2043) which attaches to the dash which the original posted does not seem to have. It looks like it would be a fundamental part of the unit which stops the image being produced on the windscreen. Incidentally FAST describes it as a 'visual unit'. The part highlighted in blue seems to be a focussing mechanism. Its unclear whether the wire which winds its way down to the dash is an AV connector (to which you'd connect your DVD player etc).
As an aside the R33 accesories listed on FASt are quite interesting ranging from a multitude of fog light options, front and rear parking sensors(!), electric front splitter, illuminated rear 'Skyline' panel and some underbonnet neon thing.

Anyway, this almost solves the riddle. Seems its a genuine nissan part after all. Just the part about what it actually generates on the little screen to figure out now.

TT


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

well, with that in hand id be straight down to nissan and ordering me the bits that i was missing, if i had that, i would now be wanting to see it work!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

The thing which bugs me is that there's only a red & green light, no blue light, you'd need a blue light source to be able to project an image like on the old fixed projectors on plane
There doesn't seem to be any blue color filter either so only red & green projected
Also without a lense and it looks like it's a very low/weak light (not high ANSI lumens) I don't see how it can be used as a projector


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, way to use FAST, TT!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Its what it plugs into that baffles me. I'll have another look tonight/tomorrow and see if I cant get to the bottom of this once and for all.



Eikichi said:


> I don't see how it can be used as a projector


Clearly it is being used as such as Nissan infer this in their description of parts. My guess is that it may be a glorified speed (or other parameter) display.

TT


TT


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Clearly it is being used as such as Nissan infer this in their description of parts. My guess is that it may be a glorified speed (or other parameter) display.
> 
> TT


Aye, maybe  

Sent the link to a mate of mine who's working for Sony Ericsson & is a techy-wise about anything & he got no clue either
Could be HUD, air purifier, system to trigger traffic lights (doesn't work coz' it's on the inside) or alcohol detector (doesn't work either coz' complicated elements are missing), etc...

Doesn't the GTROC have any contact with Nissan Japan? This is really bugging me now & I want to know too :chairshot


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

The bits shown at the start of this mean it is in no way a projector of anything but that 'cylinder' thing (IMHO etc.); there's _no_ LCD or similar for the information to be shown on/projected from.

The FAST picture shows a 'screen' but there's no wires going to it.

I reckon the cable shown is just a power feed, but that's just a guess.

We (well, TT) have found references to what it is, but we're (I'm) still in the dark as to what it does.

Having said that, we're further forward now!


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

think we should all chip in a bit to get all the parts and find out what it does!
it could be our little christmas pressent lol. an answer to the riddle!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree - that cable appears to be nothing more than a power feed. You can see at the bottom of the FAST diagram that it's Scotchlocked onto another cable - presumably a pre-existing power cable.

FAST clearly shows any cables or connections for components being looked at. There's no cable, connectors or power source for the 'display' thing that goes on the dashboard.

However if you look at it, it looks clearly designed to fold down, away from the driver.

This is my guess (and I'm pretty confident). It's some sort of parking permit/license/ticket display. The 'display' thing is raised to the verticle position by the driver, his license/parking permit/ticket is attached to it and it is then laid back down flat, so that the ticket can be clearly seen through the windscreen. If you were parking somewhere dark, or at night, the lighting system softly illuminates your ticket/pass/permit.

I know bugger all about electrics but can someone confirm whether or not the 'halogen' spot lamp thing that is used to provide the light could be an energy-efficient solution to providing light throughout the night that wouldn't drain your battery?

One of the questions that occurred to me was why would you need some daft techy fold-down paddle to hold your permit/ticket when you could quite easily just plonk it on the dash like we all do with pay-and-display tickets? Well a couple of things I thought of were a) their permit/pass could be substantially bigger than a simple pay-and-display ticket, meaning it would be much more likely to slide off the sloped dashboard; and b) if you were parking up at night then it'd be easy enough to see exactly where the light was being projected, thus putting your ticket/pass in exactly the right spot. But if you park up during daylight and intend to leave it there into nighttime, from what I've read you wouldn't be able to make out the soft projected light in daylight so you'd be guessing where exactly to position your permit/pass. Hence the fixed dashboard-mounted ticket holding fold-down paddle thingy means you get it in the right place every time.

There ya go. My brain is drained - time for tea


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> I know bugger all about electrics but can someone confirm whether or not the 'halogen' spot lamp thing that is used to provide the light could be an energy-efficient solution to providing light throughout the night that wouldn't drain your battery?


I'm no expert either but I think LED would be more energy efficient than halogen, no?

Jim, can I have some coffee & shortbreads please?  


This whole thing is doing my head in


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Well Jim, I like your idea but to my mind;-

a) the 'screen' appears quite thick and chunky. I would be surprised if it would allow any light through to illuminate any thing on the other side.
b) Dont think Nissan would have gone to the trouble to design a fancy ticket holder :chuckle:. More to the point I bet it costs a bit so why would anyone in their right mind spec it on their new car???

Part KF2044 was described as a focussing unit IIRC (at work at the moment so no access to FAST) but focussing WHAT I have still to learn. If I get home early enough I will post up all the descriptions of the parts as they are on FAST.
I concur that the wire is a power feed. On that we can all agree i'm sure :thumbsup:
Still, were a step in the right direction. Surely someone who reads these pages and works for Nissan Japan MUST know what this is for.

I'd be interested to know if it was an option on UK spec R33GTR's, obviously it was on JDM models. If so, it would be a BIG help as I'm sure Middlehursts then must know what its for.

TT


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW, that some good ideas there folks!

lol, now to p**s on your strawberries...

No way its a projector, there is no lcd, no av, no electronics, no signal wire etc... the glass plates refract and transmit different wavelengths so as to create the impression of two colours. There is only one halogen light, which is bright white.

Air freshener/purifier, not like any kind I have seen, they generally work on ionised particles rather than light.

Ticket/Permit Holder with illumination for nighttime... I like the idea, I really do... but the light only turns on when the car's electrics are also on. Remove the keys lights go out.  

Nice try though :thumbsup: 

Thanks to everyone who has so far posted their ideas, we WILL find out what this thing is. Eventually. Maybe.

BTW, what is FAST? Is it some kind of electronics part catalogue?


Thanks Again

Kind Regards
Tim


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I've just been out to have a look, and I can just about make out the spot where the stand (or something with a rectangular base) has been stuck to the dash. There are a few remnants of glue left behind, about three inches up from the left hand air vent in the centre console.

So it looks like at some time the car also had a KF2043!

I can also confirm from my last examination that there are no moving parts inside the thing. I was thinking with the red/green division it may have been some kind of g-meter, a spring (if it was there) could move the glass plates based on lateral forces. Obviously its not that though.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

When looking at this it really reminds me of some light casing used inside slide projectors










Could it be that the "stand" which was glued to the dash was a kind of map/document holder and that the light beam was "lighting up" this stand so you could see/read while driving? And using soft red/green light because it wouldn't damage your driving (compared to normal white/cool light)? 
That reminds me of some submarines movies when the ambiant light changes


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Eikichi said:


> When looking at this it really reminds me of some light casing used inside slide projectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's back to my original suggestion of a map light, albeit with a foldaway 'holder' on the dash... But I thought the concensus was that the light was insufficient to make any map legible as far away from the source as the dashboard would be???


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*just a wild idea but*

maybe the car was previously an un-marked cop car and this is the remains of some equipment used?

Or similarly

The car was used in a TV show/movie and this unit was fitted to it for some reason?

and both the above are most probably totally wrong!  


Well, if the unit appears in the Nissan FAST parts catalogue then it is likely some kind of optional equipment...


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> That's back to my original suggestion of a map light, albeit with a foldaway 'holder' on the dash... But I thought the concensus was that the light was insufficient to make any map legible as far away from the source as the dashboard would be???


Maybe Lonewolf could try to put a piece of paper where the stand used to be on the dashboard & see if there's enough light


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> maybe the car was previously an un-marked cop car and this is the remains of some equipment used?


Posted this thread on a French forum & sbdy had the same idea 


Somebody also suggested positions lights like on an aircraft... useful for a "liner" :lamer: :squintdan


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Eikichi said:


> Maybe Lonewolf could try to put a piece of paper where the stand used to be on the dashboard & see if there's enough light


he already has done, as i suggested it was a map light back on page 3 http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...l-sherlock-holmes-wannabees-3.html#post667667

:wavey:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

just sat and read through this whole thread and i am on the edge of my seat wanting to know


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> he already has done, as i suggested it was a map light back on page 3 http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...l-sherlock-holmes-wannabees-3.html#post667667
> 
> :wavey:


:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 
Arghhh... this is doing my head...


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Can one of the Japanese member, please go to a Nissan dealership with pictures and ask?
Please!

m(-_-)m


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Right, as promised here are the descriptions of the parts straight from FAST:-

KF2040- Pole Virtual - Image
KF2041- Cover - Pole Virtual Image
KF2042- Louvre - Pole Virtual Image
KF2043- Conviner - Pole Virtual Image
KF2044- Lamp

There you go. Clearly am Image producing peice of equipment.
As for those who think its a map light...The 'screen' is clearly small. How many maps do you know that are that size??

TT


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*mmmkay - have to keep this thread going!*

fascinating thread!! Here's my 2 pence worth....

Is it possible that the stand on the dash holds a transparency of some sort with an image on it - so the light shines the image of the cylinder onto the stand and the whole lot displays a picture out the front of the car to either on-coming traffic or into peoples rear view mirror - so for instance you could slide a "Coke" transparency into the stand which would overlay the cylinder and show ppl you're drinking coke today....

Or possibly something more worthwhile  I believe that it would have to be something fairly important for people to order an option on their skyline that a) takes up a lot of room b) requires a stupid stand on the dashboard and c) causes so much distress to us non-japanese that don't understand their culture/fashion/trends/taste in automtive add-ons!

this HAS to be resolved - and soon, for the sake of all our sanities.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Could it be a device which works off a NAV/GPS System and displays the Left/Right direction on the window while driving at night ??


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

TT the only thing that buggers me, is that as Lonewolf said, that's just a glass plate creating the colors, the way a prism works. You can't produce any type of image like this. The only other thing you could do is use it probably as a kind of slide projector but don't see the use

Lonewolf, the red/green lights doesn't illuminate inside the car at all?


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

cant someone contact midlehurst and see if it was an option they did on the 33 ?

and can someone tell me where i can find out what FAST is pls and where i can find it ???????


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77117-nissan-fast-software-free.html?highlight=fast+software


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Read all this , printed all the pics, serial No,s , will nip to middlehursts tommorow, and see the parts man, to shed some light on this , and hopefully
give a answer.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> Read all this , printed all the pics, serial No,s , will nip to middlehursts tommorow, and see the parts man, to shed some light on this , and hopefully
> give a answer.


well done that man!!

TT


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

purpleskyline said:


> Read all this , printed all the pics, serial No,s , will nip to middlehursts tommorow, and see the parts man, to shed some light on this , and hopefully
> give a answer.


Yes man, put me out of my misery... give me an answer pls, pls... gimme gimme GIMME GIMME :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## dedj (Sep 13, 2007)

omg lol, I've just spent 1h while working reading this 10 pages long thread and thought that I would read the final answer of this on last page, noticed that thread is still going warm 

hehe I will have to stand in line and wait for an answer. *curious*


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

nooo. just read this and still nobody knows?


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Still no news on this then?

Checking this thread every day, hoping that an answer has been found


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I rekon the japs put it there for a giggle, and now they're p1ssing themselves laughing at us lot trying to figure out what that random bit of plastic with a light in really is..

Im going with the opinion that its some kind of fancy weird light used to reading a map or something else.. The electronics and design of it seem far to basic for it to really "do anything" other than shine a few lights, at the end of the day its just a fancy light..


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

here is an idea maybe it gets connected to the back of the standard stereo when music plays it displays the images on the screen that u seem to be missing,kinda like visualisations on media player??????


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

No images apart from the slide of the cylinder thing. Again.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Anyway, this almost solves the riddle. Seems its a genuine nissan part after all. Just the part about what it actually generates on the little screen to figure out now.
> 
> TT


It doesn't generate anything on the screen, it simply stops the screen (which has now been removed) from glaring off of the windscreen. Jim27 talked about this.

Think about it, your driving along at night with a bloody great screen on top of your dash all lit up, all you're gonna see is the reflection in the windscreen.

The red and green lights projecting onto the windscreen filter out the reflections and leave you with a clear view.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ropey said:


> It doesn't generate anything on the screen, it simply stops the screen (which has now been removed) from glaring off of the windscreen. Jim27 talked about this.
> 
> Think about it, your driving along at night with a bloody great screen on top of your dash all lit up, all you're gonna see is the reflection in the windscreen.
> 
> The red and green lights projecting onto the windscreen filter out the reflections and leave you with a clear view.


I like the sound of this one even if its not the case! just seems like a massive effort to go to get rid of the reflections of another item! but its a great idea.

Bob


----------



## tony gtr (Sep 14, 2007)

have you got factory alarm it might be to do with that


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

What's happening with this guys? C'mon!


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

purpleskyline said:


> Read all this , printed all the pics, serial No,s , will nip to middlehursts tommorow, and see the parts man, to shed some light on this , and hopefully
> give a answer.




did they have an answer ??????????

come on we all need to know what this is and if we need one or not lol


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Right just got in from middlehursts, ARE YOU READY


ITS A PARKING AID. 

On the car with these fitted, there are poles on each corner of the car, so when 
parking in japan, these sensors pick up the objects and display it to the screen on the dash so the driver can see it .

Explanation done by the man himself, Andrew Middlehurst.

On the fast parts list, the next page shows the poles on the car.
:bowdown1:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

:bowdown1:

YOU ARE MY HERO! lol
Thanks for the help


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fantastic. Funnily enough I DID see some bizarre little poles on FAST but didnt think they were related.
I would like to now give a big 'told you so' and tongue-out rasper to all those who were adamant that unit did not display images on the screen :chuckle: .Take that you lot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

I'm sooo relieved that this has been answered once and for all.
Top marks Purpleskyline :clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbsup: 

TT


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I stand by the statement that the unit cannot display 'images' on the screen, apart from the cylinder thing on the slide.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ru' said:


> I stand by the statement that the unit cannot display 'images' on the screen, apart from the cylinder thing on the slide.


Was thinking about that as well mate, and I'm with you on that one
I know the theory on how digital projector works (LCD & DLP), I can't figure out how this thing projects images


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

It does not display on the window screen, but the small dash mount screen, that is on the left of the dash.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't see it, but maybe it has some sort of switching to either display a red cylinder on the right, or a green one on the left (or both), if you're near something? Doesn't seem to though.

Seems a bit odd to use the lights to illuminate the front 'poles'; why shine light from the inside of the car to them?

And why the 'screen' on the dash? Unless this is an LCD screen with gubbins we don't know about.

I'm not happy we have a decent enough answer, tbh...


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

the poles under the car are the sensors, conected to the roof projector, which then produces the image for the lcd screen on the dash,
thus part No,s kf2040 pole vertical image
dont ask me how it works, but it was for the japenese market.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Rubbish.That doesn't project anything onto any screen. 

Next suggestion....


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Another good idea, but as previously said the electronics in the roof thing are nowhere near that complicated. *There is no way of changing the "projected image".* There are only two cables going to the unit - red and black for 12v power. *No signal cable, no socket to accept a signal cable, no other connectors.* The circuit acts as an inverter to create 110 (or 240) volts for the halogen lamp, with a potentiometer to control brightness. The slide is fixed in place, as are all the mirrors/glass plates. The only thing that can be adjusted is the mirror at the back of the unit which can be tilted up/down slightly to adjust the illuminated area.

Also the brightness of the light near the dash is so faint you would only be able to see it when parking in the middle of nowhere and in pitch blackness, you can forget about seeing it in the city or at daytime.

Exactly where are these poles attached to the car, and what would they look like. I'll go see if there is any evidence of them being on the car, or if they are still there.

Thanks for another good suggestion though!

:smokin:


----------



## chris_s (Oct 9, 2006)

i can see how maybe the sensors would trigger the gizmo into projecting the image of thecylinder but nothing else what kinda sensors are they are they like radar parking sensors or are they vid cams or somthing like that ????

maybe in japan the cyilnder is a symbol for stop or your going to crash your nice gtr 

never did get there need for parking aids and such like the electric areal on the nsf bumper to give them a better idea where the car is 

maybe in the uk we are better drivers and never needed to come up with ideas like that


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

silly question, have you monitered the "device" with the car in reverse?

it might light up brighter.

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

has anyone posted this on Skyline owners or skylines down under or similaR?

mook


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

the poles are are on each corner of the car, just behind the front and rear bumpers, someone with the fast parts will be able to get the part No,s .
Andy middlehurst, gave the explanation, to what it was. but basically its a parking aid.
Lone wolf, ring middlehursts up, as they have only dealt with one before in uk.
and it is a after market part through nissan.
told you what i have been told by people who know. so i give up.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had a look under the car, but I can't see anything that could be the poles, but I'm not sure what to look for or where.

I've downloaded the FAST software and found the part numbers, but how do I view the illustrations?

Thanks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

*cough* bump *cough*


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

This is no help but i've just bought a 33 GTR with this thing on the roof, there is also clear evidence of the screen type thing your talking about being stuck on the dash!
How cool would it be to get it all working again! Proper JDM


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

BBUUMMPP


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

DCD or someone over there with the hooks into Nissan must be able to ask the questions.......... I'm also not convinced on the parking aid story from what I've seen.......... but as others have mentioned, it's the closest solution that's kinda viable I suppose..... be really interesting to have someone dig some more in Japan where it's far more likely to be recognised.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

YES PLEASE, PUT US OUT OF OUR MISERY!!!

WE NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!
:nervous:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

why did i read this????
now i gotta know too!

im going with a fancy garage door controller, you know the ones when you pull up to the garage and it just opens as it recognises you are there?????

but its just a guess and i really do now need to know

alex


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

gah, just read through all 12 pages an no answer?? Can we not start up a fund to chip in to buy the rest of the kit and fit it so we can see how it works? Be worth it to put us out of our misery!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm suprised that this hasn't been answered, given the global reach of the forum and GTROC.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

A year & half later... still don't know for sure.
It could be an article for the GTROC magazine


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Somebody at some point had paid some cash for this thing and there's enough cars around with it now it seems that it's not just a one off, so it'll just take some more questions I'd say, but as mentioned, I think those questions are going to have to be asked in Japanese at that end of the line as that's where it's most likely to be recognised.

I'm with Kristen about chipping into the fighting fund to find out.......... it's driving me mad now  !!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Still no idea on this. Ever since I took it apart it has been rattling... must fix that sometime.


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe these guys can help.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Right, I still stick with the idea of it being a parking aid.
I reckon the poles will send a signal to the lights based on object proximity. It seems to me that the screen will be used to project say, a green light when you are far away from an object and red when you are close. It may even be that the amount of red/green will vary depending on distance from object.
TBH its the only possible solution I can suggest. 

Purpleskyline already approached Middlehursts and they gave an answer. It may be the case that they need to elaborate on the operating principle.

TT


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

stonehac said:


> Maybe these guys can help.


Hmm the link didnt show but i posted a link to this one 

http://www.zeroyon.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25941&pid=477556&st=0&#entry477556

Here is one fo the responses that i didnt see here allready.

"So there I was thinking to myself one day: What would it be like if I had a light system that could in fact DEFEAT IR cameras placed at various locations that I may drive??? Then I got to thinking, all I would have to do is ensure the passenger cabin appeared to be flooded with light without giving away the fact that I had lights in there. My approach was going to be a series of IR LED's but this appeares to be something similar to an AC addition (maybe like an HVAC) that actually has no function other than to hide the little lights that are there to defeat IR cameras.

If ythe guy has a camera with night shot or some kind of IR device/capability tell him to try to take a picture using that function to see if it is defeated. If I am right, he would get the same effect as shining a flashlight at one of those types of cameras, but the law enforcement ones are usually a bit sensitive, so you have to do a little analysis to figure out if that is it's true function. "


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

That would make more sense however I think this unit appears to be Nissan produced if I'm not mistaken which would probably mean it's not that, but from other perspectives it would fit.

Seems everytime there's a good theory, there's something to counteract it................ bloody odd this one........


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't believe the mistery isn't solved yet  Someone in Japan must have a clue as to what it is? After reading the 12 pages at ones I'm stuped and gonna keep an eye on this tread 
*curious*


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But without back tracking I thought the unit was found to be some sort of parking aid?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> But without back tracking I thought the unit was found to be some sort of parking aid?


Yes it was but only a few thought that was plausible, and the exact use of the devise was never reveiled. So perhaps someone can put us out off our misery


----------



## AlVal (Nov 2, 2008)

(WO/1992/018879) VEHICLE PARKING AID

see the documents tab in the link above for a pdf with pic


parking aid?

remember being at the opticians, during the eye test the red and green lights, such lights can be used with maddox rods to gauge position. all makes sense. have a read of this too

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Im sure Matsumoto from Global Autos will know what it is.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

helps people who have color blindness regognize the traffic lights by projecting 2 visable colors on the windscreen that they are able to differenciate so they know whether to go or stop


----------



## AlVal (Nov 2, 2008)

Eber said:


> helps people who have color blindness regognize the traffic lights by projecting 2 visable colors on the windscreen that they are able to differenciate so they know whether to go or stop


not likely that nissan would offer something like that as a factory option though, is it?!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

if its a factory option, why not look at the option sheet for your vin#. I have a feeeling that this is not standard on the car. i have a lot of parts that look stock but are not


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

GREAT!! I havent even been around the GTROC for that long and now Ive been roped up into this thread! 

*ahem*

I like the idea of parking aid, I really do, but maybe the previous owner of the car despised the dammed thing (much as Im beginning to lol) and disabled it, so maybe without having the whole thing re-wired it isnt functioning correctly. Ill do some poking around on the net and see if I cant rope some poor Japanese soul into squealing for me.

P.S. Thanks guys! Another thing to consume my time! creeping up on 2 years old and its still tormenting people lol.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's like the Coke bottle in the movie "The Gods Must Be Crazy"...rip it out, throw it off the end of the world, and done with it!!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

lol @ KC... Would have done it after 2 mins thinking about it! Looks ugly and unpurposeful.

Marc


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Wish I had seen this post last year...*

AlVal is right - it IS a parking aid, offered by Nissan as an option for the R33 cars, both sedan and coupes:










See the top third of this page from the options catalog. Instead of having a pole stuck in the corner of the far side (from the driver) of the front bumper (you see a lot of Japanese cars with this option, useful in Japan where the streets can be really narrow and the parking spots are REALLY tight), by looking through a "Combiner" unit which sits on the dash and combines the images sent by the unit mounted on the ceiling, the driver sees orange and green markers. The green marker indicates where an obstacle would be.

The purpose of this unit is so that people wouldn't have to have the ugly poles sticking out of their bumpers, nor worry about the poles getting bent/broken off or frozen (some of these poles were electrically retractable).

Mystery solved? OR a prelude to more questions?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think you deserve some kind of award for solving a two-year old mystery....seriously!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I think you deserve some kind of award for solving a two-year old mystery....seriously!


definitely...

still dont believe its a parking aid


so the mystery continues


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow - top work! 13 pages and a year and a half later it's solved.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

And now we know that it's worthless, go and rip it out ! 

Marc


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry never realised this thread.
I should have solved in few sec. too.
It's possible to find this option more on other Nissan 4 door sedans and probably bit more common on R33 4door.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

AkasakaR33 san, you are my new god :bowdown1: lol


----------



## tblandy (Oct 4, 2008)

Just found this, jeez that 'thing' on my roof has been doing my head in! Parking aid..... pfftt! Dissapointing :chuckle:


----------

